# ¿ Como conectar este motor electrico ?



## Simoilmari

Tengo un motor, sacado creo de una lavadora, parece ser de 220/240V 50Hz-60Hz.

Lo único que tengo son 2 condensadores, uno estaba recién entraba el cable a la lavador y uno cerca el motor.

Si funciona a 220V debería ser bifasico verdad? o con un condensador más se vuelve trifasico?

En el condensador más cerca al motor pone :

14 microF

AC 400v A
AC 450V B
AC 500V D
50-60Hz (esto me pone uda a que me falte un transformador ?¿ o son limites...)

En la foto del motor se pueden ver 5 conexiones...

Fuera un motor TRIFASICO a 380V, me acordaría...X Y Z -W V Z algo me suena y 2 tipo e conectarlo,pero este...no se nada...

El motor seguramente llevaba 2 velocidades en rpm me refiero...la centrifuga ...el lavado..no se como conectarlo no quiero dañarlo, ni tengo un TESTER o VOLTIMETRO...


----------



## DJ DRACO

no te desesperes amigo, debes esperar un poco para que alguien responda.

si es un motor trifasico a 220V/380V sólo lo puedes conectar en estrella, para que las bobinas no se quemen.

por otro lado, el capacitor se conecta en paralelo con la alimentación, o en 2 cables apartes que tiene el mismo motor.

es sencillo, probalo, conectalo, y listo, si zapatea mucho, lo desconectas y seguís probando.


----------



## mcrven

A ver amigo, publica las especificaciones de la placa del motor.

Por otra parte te sugiero que lo lleves a un taller de embobinados para que te lo prueben y te indiquen el tipo de motor.

Lo común es que, la maquinas de lavar, lleven motores MONOFÁSICOS (Bifásicos no hay) unidireccionales o bidireccionales (Motores reversibles o Splt Motor), ambos llevan condensadores por motivos diferentes.

Saludos:


----------



## sergio r.m.

Hola simoilmari
Ese motor es de una lavadora automatica. Este tipo de motor es compuesto, Tiene un embobinado para lavado , otro para centrifugado y uno común para ambos, lleva un capacitor de entre 14 a 16 micro faradios, el conexionado puede ser depende la lavadora de 4,5,6,8 contacto.
En tu caso es de 5 contacto para la conexión a la red, tendría que ver que tipo de conector lleva ya que varia según modelo.
La conexión mas común  es mirando de frente el conector te encontras con  1 2 3
                                                                                                       4   5 
suponiendo que los numeros son los conectores  el 2 es linea (l) 1y4 al capacitor y a linea (lavado).  3y5 centrifugado (conexion igual a 1y4)
proba y comenta ....
un abrazo.


----------



## Simoilmari

en el motor pone solo la escrita 220V-240V 50Hz, 1 Condensador en parallelo a la entrada de linea y otro k esta en la foto que lleva 4 conexiones pero la 4º esta doblada como si no usada...


----------



## capitanp

Seguro que es este pero sin el dispositivo centrifugo.


----------



## Simoilmari

Ante todo gracias a todos por responder, estoy dudando a que debo fijar bien el motor porque si no arriesgo a que se me escape...

El conector que va al motor lleva 5 cables de diferente color, el único que puedo reconocer es el marrón que va al 2º osea el que esta encima del conector "vacío" el 2º a partir da iquiera arriba....

Luego si tengo un capacidor e paralelo entre L y N y otro que sinceramente no se como conectarlo,tiene 4 conexiones pero una esta doblada como si no usada....


----------



## DJ DRACO

no es que debas fijarlo tanto.

yo he jugado con motores asi varias veces y sí se mueven y quieren caminar, pero no es peligroso.

de ultima agrra una madera bien grande y gruesa, y hacele unos agujeros, mandale bulones y listo.

yo probando y probando, en una de esas le mande 220 al bobinado de centrifugado y volaba el loco.


----------



## sergio r.m.

El otro capacitor se conecta entre uno de los bobinados de arranque y el otro de Trabajo, como te indique antes.  El capacitor que va entre L y N esta como filtro de linea, Mientra que el otro es un capacitor permanente.

Mira solo los cables que salen del motor, ya que la conexión a este a través del conector de la lavadora te va a complicar ya que el programador le da la orden de arranque, cambio en el sentido de giro, centrifugado etc.

un abrazo.


----------

